# Problem with esat email account



## Trudee (1 Jan 2010)

Was wondering if anybody knows  whether Esat email is undergoing problems, I receive emails and can access web but when I send an email a message keeps coming up to say the connection to server has failed.  Need to get back to work but nobody in Esat yesterday or today. My email is an esatclear.ie address.


----------



## Taximum (24 Feb 2010)

I'm having the same problems & unsure what to do about it or even who to contact, are you having any luck?


----------



## paddyc (25 Feb 2010)

Ring Esat/BT support


----------

